# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melanotan II issues

## Abominator

Just mixed the powder with the bac. water and had my first injection of .5mg tonight. Felt no side effects (nausea, facial flushing, etc)--is this normal?

Also, once the bac. water and the MT-2 power are mixed, do I keep the vials in the fridge or the freezer? I am getting mixed reviews. 

My current dosing schedule is this:
Day 1 - Day 7: 0.5mg
Day 8 - 14: 1.0mg

Is this a common dosing schedule? Should I start hitting the tanning beds after day 14?

----------


## KatsMeow

once it's mixed I keep it in the fridge, I was already tanning frequently. Just see how your body reacts to it.

----------


## Abominator

> once it's mixed I keep it in the fridge, I was already tanning frequently. Just see how your body reacts to it.


Thanks, really. That was one of the issues I was concerned with the most. I kept reading reviews of some people keeping their mixed solutions in the freezer and some in the fridge--kinda confused me.

What do you think of my dosage routine? Too high? Too low?

----------


## spywizard

you'll know if it's too high when you think you have the flew and want to throw up... or if you think something is wrong because you feel light headed and if after sex (if you can) your wood stays for 1 hr..

then you know it's too high.. but you should be fine..

----------


## Abominator

> you'll know if it's too high when you think you have the flew and want to throw up... or if you think something is wrong because you feel light headed and if after sex (if you can) your wood stays for 1 hr..
> 
> then you know it's too high.. but you should be fine..


Thanks a lot. 

So basically it's a wait-and-see on how my body responds to the drug, and then adjust the dosage accordingly?

----------


## Abominator

Had my second injection tonight. Injected 1.5MG but have yet to experience any side effects (both positive or negative)--is this normal?

Starting tomorrow, I'll just be injecting 1MG at night before bed for a week or so and then up the dose.

----------


## Abominator

After 20MG have been administered I'll start hitting the tanning beds (not often at all, though--we'll see)

----------


## 956Vette

Some dont experience any sides, you could be a lucky one. Sounds like a researched game plan. Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Abominator

> Some dont experience any sides, you could be a lucky one. Sounds like a researched game plan. Good luck


Thanks!

Since you're known for your MT-2 expertise, would you mind if I PMed you if I had any problems or questions?

----------


## spywizard

> Thanks!
> 
> Since you're known for your MT-2 expertise, would you mind if I PMed you if I had any problems or questions?



he charges a .25 but i'm sure he'd help you with that..

----------


## topnotch

i took mt-2 recently and i stuck with .5mg/day and saw great gains from it...wasn't necessary to up my dose...actually after just almost 2 weeks i had to start cutting back to only every 3 days because I was getting dark quick...I started laying in the tanning bed because we have one at home but i was just laying between 6 and 8 minutes so it speeded things up a lot

----------


## skeldno

I do 1mg for 5 days with 3 sunbed sessions every 2-4 months now just to keep me brown works fine

----------


## Abominator

Thanks for the input, fellas. I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## Abominator

> Some dont experience any sides, you could be a lucky one. Sounds like a researched game plan. Good luck


Check your PMs, bro.

----------


## Abominator

Just administered my third injection of 1MG (10IUs), so now I have injected a total of 3MG. Everything went smoothly. Call me weird but I kind of like injecting myself, ha.

----------


## Abominator

Just administered my fourth injection of 1MG. It was slightly more painful but only for a split second. Everything went smoothly. 

I've noticed my face and body getting slightly darker, but not by much at all (I've only administered a grand total of 4MG so far).

----------


## Abominator

Fifth injection went smoothly. 

Changed my mind on the tanning aspect of this cycle--I'm going to start hitting the beds after 10MGs have been administered.

----------


## hugovsilva

MT2 will work much better with some UV exposure, especially during the loading phase.

----------


## Abominator

> MT2 will work much better with some UV exposure, especially during the loading phase.


How much exposure do you suggest?

----------


## hugovsilva

Tan bed 2x a week at least during the loading phase.

----------


## 956Vette

> MT2 will work much better with some UV exposure,* especially during the loading phase.*


Would you please elaborate on your reasoning here hugo?

----------


## Abominator

> Would you please elaborate on your reasoning here hugo?


I'd like to know this as well.

I'm considering tanning sooner because I've already administered 5MGs and my skin pigment hasn't changed at all--I was under the impression MT-2 yields results very quickly. 

Should I up my dose?

----------


## 956Vette

> I'm considering tanning sooner because I've already administered 5MGs and my skin pigment hasn't changed at all--I was under the impression MT-2 yields results very quickly. 
> 
> Should I up my dose?


stick to your original game plan and be patient. would be very rare imho for you to already see any difference

----------


## hugovsilva

> Would you please elaborate on your reasoning here hugo?


Let me explain. This is nothing I read somewhere, I simply made a logical connection.

Basically there are 2 phases while running mt2: the loading phase which lasts about 3-4 weeks dosing everyday, and the maintenance phase which can last as long as you want in which you use 0,5mg to 1mg bi-weekly.

From what I have read, mt2 works faster and better with some UV exposure, so it would make sense to take advantage of that feature during the loading phase when you are using more of it. And then during the maintenance phase just get UV exposure once aweek or every other week to increase the tan gradually or just use the maintenance dosage without any UV exposure just to keep the tan you achieved during the loading phase.

This is what I did when running mt2 last year, but going to the beach instead of using a tan bed. Worked for me.

----------


## 956Vette

Sounds logical. I would argue the lower the skin type (fairer skinned) users need to be careful and still be gradual with UV exposure. But that is a interesting perspective I dont believe I have ever run across before  :Smilie:  Suppose it is difficult to really give safe advice for the % of the market whom takes melanotan cause they cannot tan naturally

----------


## hugovsilva

> Sounds logical. *I would argue the lower the skin type (fairer skinned) users need to be careful and still be gradual with UV exposure*. But that is a interesting perspective I dont believe I have ever run across before  Suppose it is difficult to really give safe advice for the % of the market whom takes melanotan cause they cannot tan naturally


I agree.

Wouldn't recomend for a light skin person to jump into 15min of intense UV exposure. You need to adjust it to your skin type.

----------


## Abominator

Just administered injection #6. Was slightly more painful than usual but I think it was because I dulled the tip of the needle a bit. Other than that, everything went smoothly.

6MG of MT-2 in my system so far. Still no side effects.

----------


## Abominator

Injection #7 just took place. Again, smooth sailing. No sides.

I've been tanning once--I think it has helped. My face and body pigment are a shade or two darker.

I can't wait to see the results after another two weeks or so.

----------


## Abominator

I've got severe nausea right now--I feel like shit. Anything I can do?

----------


## Chopperbox

Never heard of this stuff before, until now. Very interesting!

Where can one get it is it over the counter?

----------


## Abominator

> Never heard of this stuff before, until now. Very interesting!
> 
> Where can one get it is it over the counter?


Yeah, they sell at it Walgreens, $5.99 a bottle.

Jk. AR-R sells it.

----------


## skeldno

christ!!!!!!!!!

I am black by day 7!!!! i now do 5 days every few months and that is enough!

----------


## Abominator

> christ!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am black by day 7!!!! i now do 5 days every few months and that is enough!


What's your skin type?

----------


## Abominator

Just administered injection #8. Felt good, man. I'm starting to get slightly darker. 

There's one freckle on my nose that's darkening but it doesn't bother me at all.

----------


## hugovsilva

I am sure the UV exposure helped. Many people do mt2 without UV exposure and get disapointed.

----------


## Abominator

I've noticed that a few freckles on my back have gotten a lot darker. I've gotten sunburned there many times over the years so it's probably due to existing skin damage. But everything still looks great.

Can't wait for tonight's injection.

----------


## 956Vette

> I've noticed that a few freckles on my back have gotten a lot darker. I've gotten sunburned there many times over the years so it's probably due to existing skin damage. But everything still looks great.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight's injection.


Glad to hear things are going to plan  :Smilie: 

Your freckles have had more melanocyte activity in your lifetime so it is expected for them to darken at a faster rate. Keep protecting yourself  :Cool: 

Take any before pics for reference? Such a helpful tool...probably not too late if not

----------


## Abominator

Just administered  injection #9. Completely painless. 

I didn't take any "before" pictures but I have some random pictures of me before I started my MT-2 cycle so I'll just post those along with "after" pictures for comparison.

----------


## Chopperbox

How ofter are the injections again?

----------


## hugovsilva

In the beggining ed, after you reached the desired tan, twice a week is sufficient.

----------


## Abominator

Had injection #10 earlier tonight. Again, smooth sailing. I'm going to hit the tanning bed for a few minutes this upcoming Monday

Results are good so far. My sister commented my hair was getting blonder, I can't notice it but oh well.

----------


## Abominator

Injection #11 yesterday. Hitting the beds tomorrow. A few freckles on my face and back are getting darker and darker. Once this cycle is over with I'm going to have them removed--there's a doctor nearby that specializes in the removal of freckles via laser treatment.

----------


## Abominator

Injection #12 today. Awesome results so far. No sides except constant hard ons and the darkening of a few freckles, but I don't care about either. I can hide the hard ons with a 12 o'clock tuck and have the darkened freckles removed via laser.

----------


## bullmastiff

> Injection #12 today. Awesome results so far. No sides except constant hard ons and the darkening of a few freckles, but I don't care about either. I can hide the hard ons with a 12 o'clock tuck and have the darkened freckles removed via laser.



The hard ons will subside some as you go into maintenance phase. The freckles will stay for along time, they are the last to fade when you stop taking it. 
Your MTII will only have a shelf life of 10-14 days in the fridge so fyi. 
But the advantage of storing it in the fridge is you are less susceptible to getting fatigue. Some people get fatigue from storing the pre-filled syringes in the freezer until they need them. I've been on it for about 18 months straight. About another week and you should be in maintenance phase.
I'm a type 1 skin so I take 3 inj. a week for my maintenance. Type 2 or 3 can do once a week inj. usually.

Just make sure you don't get burned while tanning, that will set you back.

----------


## 956Vette

> Your MTII will only have a shelf life of 10-14 days in the fridge so fyi.


I would have to disagree and state that it can last at least 6 weeks to a couple months




> But the advantage of storing it in the fridge is you are less susceptible to getting fatigue. Some people get fatigue from storing the pre-filled syringes in the freezer until they need them.


this is ridiculous misinformation. how did you reach this conclusion bull?

----------


## bullmastiff

> I would have to disagree and state that it can last at least 6 weeks to a couple months
> 
> 
> this is ridiculous misinformation. how did you reach this conclusion bull?


Search around, you'll find the answer. Many people get it, not ALL. I was just trying to help. I've been on it since early Feb. 2008 I know a little about it. Not an expert but willing to help when I know something. Just because you didn't get it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

Do any search on MTII and look up the shelf life once reconstituted, 14 days is usually max. Why else is it 99% of the time recommended that it be frozen after reconstitution if your in the maintenance phase? Just because my post count is low doesn't mean I'm ignorant on the subject. I've got over 4,500 posts on another steroid board with 10-12 cycles of steroids under my belt, I've been on TRT for over 5 years, so yes I'm not ignorant on several things.

----------


## 956Vette

> Search around, you'll find the answer. Many people get it, not ALL. I was just trying to help. I've been on it since early Feb. 2008 I know a little about it. Not an expert but willing to help when I know something. Just because you didn't get it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 
> 
> Do any search on MTII and look up the shelf life once reconstituted, 14 days is usually max. Why else is it 99% of the time recommended that it be frozen after reconstitution if your in the maintenance phase? Just because my post count is low doesn't mean I'm ignorant on the subject. I've got over 4,500 posts on another steroid board with 10-12 cycles of steroids under my belt, I've been on TRT for over 5 years, so yes I'm not ignorant on several things.


You may have many areas of expertise and I would love for you to share and participate. Melanotan is not not one of them from all I can see. Please dont take my posts out of context. My only intention is to address misinformation and correct it. 

I will pass on using the search function as I am fully aware of the shelf life of melanotan. Never is there a need to freeze the reconstituted peptide unless you are on such a tight budget you should not be using melanotan anyway.

----------


## bullmastiff

> You may have many areas of expertise and I would love for you to share and participate. Melanotan is not not one of them from all I can see. Please dont take my posts out of context. My only intention is to address misinformation and correct it. 
> 
> I will pass on using the search function as I am fully aware of the shelf life of melanotan. Never is there a need to freeze the reconstituted peptide unless you are on such a tight budget you should not be using melanotan anyway.


Well since you are an expert on Melanotan and think my answers are bull, here is a quote from the manufacturer, not supplier but the manufacturer. 

Instability of the peptide is a much greater issue once reconstituted so you don't want it sitting in the fridge for months on end. Ideally one 10mg vial of MT-II could be shared by two people (each having their own syringe/needles) so even during the maintenance phase of two injections per week of 1mg each; the longest it will be reconstituted for is 2.5 weeks.
Lyophilization of the MT II can allow the MTII to be stored if properly in the freezer for up to 2 years. Once reconstituted it should be used within 3 weeks, but preferably two weeks. 


Is that good enough for you? Search melanotan.org and see how many users of the melanotan freeze their needles once it's been reconstituted? The vast majority do. You may be different, that's good, our country was founded on independence, you can do what you want, that doesn't mean it follows the norm or what's common standard practice. Doesn't mean I'm wrong either.

----------


## 956Vette

That is great and all, but how many out there use product from the manufacturer? MT-II will never be fda approved and the M-I delivery method doesnt look all that promising to make it to market.

----------


## Abominator

I'm dark as hell right now. I've been using MT-2 for 2 - 3 weeks and it looks like I've spent an entire Summer at the beach. 

I have pictures but can't upload them until Monday, so you guys will just have to wait a few more days. Sorry, fellas

But anyway, the stuff works great. And I'm one of the lucky ones--the only side effect I've experienced is frequent hard ons. Nothing a good fap can't cure  :Aajack:

----------


## Abominator

*BEFORE*




*AFTER*



Results after 2 1/2 - 3 weeks of use.

----------


## stuuyh

ive been doin mII for a while now and im very dark!We had a few really good days of sun here lately and i was out in it and i look like i have been away on holiday for a fortnight!!...ppl keep asking were ive been....i personally find that if i use sunbeds or go outside when sunny i get a much much better darker and very natural looking tan rather than the horrible tango colour ive seen some ppl with...and also if i do 1.5mg at say 10pm i feel ill the next morning,i mean to the point of jumping out of the work van and puking on the road side,bad headaches...last for ages...and get random hardons too.....is good.but not at work!!

----------


## bullmastiff

> That is great and all, but how many out there use product from the manufacturer? MT-II will never be fda approved and the M-I delivery method doesnt look all that promising to make it to market.


That has nothing to do with it at all. MTII peptide is very similiar across the board, that's like saying your DNA is different from mine, true but we have the same components that make up our DNA. 

Not one of our customers has ever complained with our advice, product, dosing or use. All my information is accurate and designed to keep someone safe.

----------


## bullmastiff

I'm a worthless spammer.

----------


## 956Vette

> Not one of our customers has ever complained with our advice, product, dosing or use.


Wow, you are selling and ADVISING customers how to use a non approved product? Very irresponsible of you



> All my information is accurate and designed to keep someone safe.


Keeping someone safe would be keeping your mouth shut as a seller. You taking on that liability effects the entire market...and therefore my ability to gain from the peptide which has changed my life.

Now that you are a seller I will take a stand as this is not something I think is funny or cute. Please think your services over. ABSOLUTELY hope you are not located and sell within the USA.

----------


## PT

it worked so well that you even got a thiner girl in the after pic. lol. just joking bro but it seemed to work great for you





> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> Results after 2 1/2 - 3 weeks of use.

----------


## KatsMeow

> it worked so well that you even got a thiner girl in the after pic. lol. just joking bro but it seemed to work great for you


LOL, I was thinking the same thing, but you can surely tell it was very effective for him

----------


## Chitown Raider

I'm gonna start w/ the MT-2 in a week or so. I have a good base tan already, would it make sense to run .5 mg EOD and hit the tanning bed 2x per week?

----------


## Phate

> I'm gonna start w/ the MT-2 in a week or so. I have a good base tan already, would it make sense to run .5 mg EOD and hit the tanning bed 2x per week?


you could try that if you like, or run 0.5mg ed for a week then use the tanning bed

----------


## Chitown Raider

> you could try that if you like, or run 0.5mg ed for a week then use the tanning bed



I just ordered 30 mg's looking forward to trying this stuff out. Question though, how much of the Bac water do I mix in a 10 mg vial of the powder?

----------


## Phate

> I just ordered 30 mg's looking forward to trying this stuff out. Question though, how much of the Bac water do I mix in a 10 mg vial of the powder?


depends on what you want the concentration to be, you can reconstitute 10mg of lyophilized powder with 1cc if you want but i would do 2cc, that would put it at 1mg/0.2cc and cause less waste, just make sure to draw some air into the syringe before draw the liquid so you have an air bubble between the plunger and MT2 to push all of it past the dead zone and out of the needle so you don't lose any

----------


## 956Vette

> depends on what you want the concentration to be, you can reconstitute 10mg of lyophilized powder with 1cc if you want but i would do 2cc, that would put it at 1mg/0.2cc and cause less waste, just make sure to draw some air into the syringe before draw the liquid so you have an air bubble between the plunger and MT2 to push all of it past the dead zone and out of the needle so you don't lose any


 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Chitown Raider

> depends on what you want the concentration to be, you can reconstitute 10mg of lyophilized powder with 1cc if you want but i would do 2cc, that would put it at 1mg/0.2cc and cause less waste, just make sure to draw some air into the syringe before draw the liquid so you have an air bubble between the plunger and MT2 to push all of it past the dead zone and out of the needle so you don't lose any


K, thanks. So this stuff is basically the same concept as when you mix the growth hormone powder w/ the saline. Run the water down the inside of the vial at a slow pace then lightly give it a few turns no shaking before you store it in the fridge.

----------


## 956Vette

> K, thanks. So this stuff is basically the same concept as when you mix the growth hormone powder w/ the saline. Run the water down the inside of the vial at a slow pace then lightly give it a few turns no shaking before you store it in the fridge.


You got it. melanotan peptides are stable though and have little need to baby them  :Smilie:

----------


## Chitown Raider

I'll check back in after the 1st week and give a update. Looking forward to getting dark :Big Grin:

----------


## Phate

> You got it. melanotan peptides are stable though and have little need to baby them


it's a good thing too, mine are vacuum sealed so when that needle goes in to reconstitute the BSH2O just fires out

----------


## Chitown Raider

I forgot to ask the syringe I need is a insulin one right? I got some here that are 31g the numbers on it read from 5-50 it's a 1/2 cc at 50. How much do I fill it up w/ to get 1 mg?

----------


## Phate

> I forgot to ask the syringe I need is a insulin one right? I got some here that are 31g the numbers on it read from 5-50 it's a 1/2 cc at 50. How much do I fill it up w/ to get 1 mg?


depends, i just shot some MT2 about 2 minutes ago and used a 31g

if you used to 2cc to reconstitute 10mg then each cc is 5mg, which mean that every 0.1cc is 0.5mg

----------


## bullmastiff

> Wow, you are selling and ADVISING customers how to use a non approved product? Very irresponsible of you
> 
> 
> Wow pretty opinionated aren't you. No it's called service. Something you obviously don't know anything about. I'd rather help people, than let them make themselves guinea pigs. 
> 
> K*eeping someone safe would be keeping your mouth shut as a seller.* You taking on that liability effects the entire market...and therefore my ability to gain from the peptide which has changed my life.
> 
> Now that you are a seller I will take a stand as this is not something I think is funny or cute. Please think your services over. ABSOLUTELY hope you are not located and sell within the USA.


Your opinion, not mine. Why don't you keep yours shut as you seem to know everything about everything. Thanks for the lesson dad. I've been nothing but nice and cordial with people here, your the only ass here that I've come across. 

Thanks for the great time.

----------


## KatsMeow

Bull it would be much appreciated if you kept your opinions of Vette to yourself, he has been helping people with MT2 advice for quite some time, and just because your a seller doesn't mean you should come on here giving poor quality advice.

----------


## Chitown Raider

Got my MT-2 in the mail today which was extremely fast. I put the vials of powder in the freezer wrapped up, and the re-constituted vial is in the fridge.

----------


## Chitown Raider

Did my 1st injection at .5 mg, about 15 minutes ago. I made sure to eat before to avoid the naseau but still got it for about 10 minutes, starting to feel better now.

----------


## bullmastiff

> Bull it would be much appreciated if you kept your opinions of Vette to yourself, he has been helping people with MT2 advice for quite some time, and just because your a seller doesn't mean you should come on here giving poor quality advice.



Really bad advice by who's standards, his? That doesn't make him right. No matter if I sell it, use it, or just offer advice, it's still the same advice. 
I've been doing it longer than he has I bet. Just because my post count is lower than his that makes me unqualified to offer advice on MTII? BS. 

I've got 5,000 posts on another board does that make me more qualified than others there with less posts? NO. 

I've used MTII extensively, along with asthma medication, antibiotics, steroids along with my wife using it with birth control. So we have a fair amount of knowledge about it's use, storage and purchase in the REAL WORLD. Not just on a forum. 
My opinion of him is public, I don't go flailing away at his posts, stay out of mine. You think something I said is wrong, pm me, not out in the open. You question my advice, bring facts not BS like he did.

----------


## 956Vette

What youre doing is illegal. Keep your sales and guidance apart bullmastiff.

----------


## goose

> What youre doing is illegal. Keep your sales and guidance apart bullmastiff.


To right buddy :Wink/Grin:

----------


## almostgone

> *What youre doing is illegal*. Keep your sales and guidance apart bullmastiff.


 :Clapping Hands:  This is very true. A little research *quickly* proves this.

AG

----------


## almostgone

> Bull it would be much appreciated if you kept your opinions of Vette to yourself, he has been helping people with MT2 advice for quite some time, and just because your a seller doesn't mean you should come on here giving poor quality advice.


 :Thumps Up: . You rock, Ms. Kat.

AG

----------


## almostgone

> To right buddy


...and for some reason this smiley seemed to suit you, Goose.  :LOL: 

 : 337: 


AG

----------


## Walnutz

> it worked so well that you even got a thiner girl in the after pic. lol. just joking bro but it seemed to work great for you


bwaaaahahahahahaa........

----------

